# My first aquarium - added my first fish today!



## markrae1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been setting up my first tropical aquarium over the past month, added my first fish today.










Now it has four inhabitants - a small colony of Harlequin Rasboras. Names still to be decided!

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-7Xu3fg3OrmM/TtvfbQMqPNI/AAAAAAAAAok/4y3y7otSiWg/s1600/DSCF9091.JPG

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice build, but you know you need at least 6 harlequin rasboras.


----------



## markrae1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Future Marine Biologist said:


> Nice build, but you know you need at least 6 harlequin rasboras.


Yeah, starting it gently to get them settled then going back next week to get another 4-6.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Has the tank been through the nitrogen cycle yet? If not, I wouldn't get anymore fish until it is complete.


----------



## markrae1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Not fully cycled yet, so will be waiting until that's done then adding a few more Harlequins before adding anything else.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cycling will take 6-8wks.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Cycling doesn't start until you add fish or ammonia. So you started cycling today if you were not doing a fishless cycle. x2 on searching nitrogen cycle.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Agreed, will cycle. Be prepared for many water changes. and if you don't already, get a test kit. API master test kit, to be exact. Not the strips


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Liquid test kits, daily testing, and water changes are going to be needed to cycle your tank and keep the fish alive. Don't add anymore until the cycle is done, and even when it is, add very slowly - 1 to 2 fish at a time, then wait a few weeks to let the bacteria build up to handle the new bio load, then another 1-2 fish, etc...

Feed sparingly during the cycle as well - one small feeding a day is fine.

Live plants will also help speed the cycle along. 

Try to get some filter media and gravel and decorations from an established tank - that will also help.


----------



## AmazonTreats (Nov 12, 2011)

*w3Yeay New Tanks are always good ... cycling wil come naturally as you keep feeding if your really worried about it than go to your local pet store and see if they will sell you a used sponge dip it in an anti parasite and use it cycle, it is the fastest way unless you have another aquarium you can siphon from. Also alot of Discus products will help aid your tank quickly for cycling purposes as alot of the xhlorine removers also contain humus (not the kind you dip with pita bread... and peat as well as black water extracts and bing bang boom bob's your uncle.
Generally tetras and South Americans are hardy fish and safety comes in numbers. Flame red Serpae Tetras would look nice, so would White clouds, Penguins are nice kind of mix between a standard neon and a black neon tetra. The long finned black tetra is very nice as well has a blue tint in between the black long finnage. Pink Danios would look nice as they tend to stay at the top. Avoid livebearers like Mollys,Platys,Swordtails because they always end up giving all the other fish some illness whether it is the ick parasite, the "molly" shimmy or velvet. As well if you intend on purchasing Serpae Tetras make sure they are the last of your addition because they can be territorial as they like to nip and if first or second in the tank they will make life miserable for the newbies...but they show really nicely and the other tetras are either larger or faster than they are. Also ask the shop to sex your fish so you get pairs not so much because you have any chance of salvaging the fry but because it keeps the males from P'O'ing the other fish in the tank with shadowing and nipping.


Whatever you decide best of luck as you have started a brand new Aquaville ! ...a circle of aquatic life.
Enjoy:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

I usually add a few feeder fish just so they can kick up the ammonia level to help speed up the bacteria growth. I use feeder fish so it will only be like a 12 cent loss per fish if they die.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is this a 10 or a 20g?


----------



## markrae1 (Nov 23, 2011)

It's a 35 litre tank


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay. You definitely don't need to add anything else until the nitrogen cycle has completed and even then, you're nearly safely stocked for that sized tank.


----------



## markrae1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Six days since I added the fish, they seem happy enough!

Did liquid tests today, these were the results:

PH 7.6
Ammonia between 0 and 0.25ppm
Nitrite 1.0ppm
Nitrate 5.0ppm

How do these results look to you more experienced guys?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

ammonia and nitrite will be 0 when the tank has finished cycling. Nitrates will vary.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

sound like things are progressing.

I would not add any food until nitrItes drop down. Usually a week or so.


my .02


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

test your tap water see if there is always some type of ammonia in the tank.thats always a good base starter for me.i found that out the hard way.my ammonia in my tap is 0-.25ppm so if you dont add prime or anything like that to your tank water before you put it in yourll have ammonia constanty.but prime is a life saver.i swear by it thanks to jrman xD.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

One of the problems with prime and other ammonia locks is that the locked ammonia still tests as ammonia by test kits. You you still test, add more still test. Even though the ammonia is the safer locked type. All the while the ammonia lock is also locking up oxygen and eventually can suffocate the fish.

meanwhile live plants rapidly consume the ammonia and carbon dioxide while returning oxygen


my .02


----------



## debi0221 (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks Great!! But... Warning... You'll get addicted!! LOL!!


----------



## peediedj (Dec 21, 2011)

i hope to do better this time last time it only lasted a few weeks and all fish died


----------



## peediedj (Dec 21, 2011)

as didnt know had to cycle it


----------

